# Can't create signature?



## uncle kenny (Dec 27, 2010)

In "My Profile" is cannot find anything that allows me to create a signature. Where is the link? Thanks.


----------



## les3176 (Dec 27, 2010)

should be at the very bottom of your page


----------



## theracenut (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have to have a specific amount of posts to see it, I didn't see an option for it either.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Go to My Profile/edit account details/you'll see Your Forum signature at the bottom of the page. I hope this helps, if not let me know.


----------



## theracenut (Dec 30, 2010)

richoso1      I still don't see it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2010)

I believe you need 20 post to be able to do that


----------



## theracenut (Dec 31, 2010)

bmudd14474 Thanks for clearing that up.....

Uncle Kenny ....sorry  I hijacked your post


----------



## uncle kenny (Jan 4, 2011)

No problemo. I found what I needed!


----------

